# Any Suggestions on Printing Inside Tags?



## PrestigeSea (May 26, 2017)

I am trying to silk screen an inside tag with font size pt 6. Is this impossible? Any suggestions on how to make an inside tag?


----------



## AAPrintingWizard (Mar 6, 2017)

You could use a tagless printer, like a rapidtag or a pad printer would be able to do this in such a small font.


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

Yep 6pt is possible, use 230 or 305 screen

On auto, I use neck pallet similar to this


----------



## PrestigeSea (May 26, 2017)

AAPrintingWizard said:


> You could use a tagless printer, like a rapidtag or a pad printer would be able to do this in such a small font.


Thank you, I will do some research on that.


----------



## PrestigeSea (May 26, 2017)

jgabby said:


> Yep 6pt is possible, use 230 or 305 screen
> 
> On auto, I use neck pallet similar to this


Thank you for your help! What about manually?

It seems like my problem is with the exposing. The font will not burn into the screen. Is the font too light on the transparency sheet? Should I double up? 

I'm glad to know it is possible at least!


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

Manually it is not a problem.

What is your screen mesh, your coating technique, your exposure unit.
How do you print your transparency ?


----------



## Sophia Alice (Jun 9, 2017)

You could utilize a tagless printer, similar to a rapidtag or a cushion printer would have the capacity to do this in such a little text style.


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

Who will throw more than $10,000 for a rapid tag to print what, 50 t-shirts ??

Litlle text holding on the screen is related to screen making equipement (film positive printer, screen choice, exposure unit, emulsion...) not your printing equipment (manual, rapidtag, auto...)

On manual you can hit 150 per hour, easy.


----------



## numbercruncher (Feb 20, 2009)

You are right -need good art and exposure to start with. If you have a lot of volume - most automatic tag printers will average over 1200(or more if you can load/unload faster) an hour needing only a loader and unloader. They also leave open full-size presses for larger prints. Many of our Prodigy customers also use their tag press for leg prints on shorts, or pockets, koozies , socks... as you point out there is much to consider when factoring your ROI...if all one has is 50 shirts - well


----------

